# Flail



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

This was a project I made last year, before I had my home shop set up and before I was a member here. It was basically a "let's see if I can make one" kind of project. I had a lot of fun making it and learned a lot in the process. Anyways, here's my ball and chain flail.


----------



## brino (Mar 29, 2017)

Ouch! That's looks positively brutal.

Except for the machining....that looks great. 

What's the material and final weight?
How did you hold and index it?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

It has some serious damage potential. I'm not sure what the final weight is, but it's made of some scrap steel I found in the drops bin. It has a 3" ball with 1" spikes that are Very sharp, for a total of 5" diameter. The handle is oak with steel endcaps, drilled and tapped for a 3/8 rod that runs through the handle. The whole thing is pretty heavy.

As for indexing, well, I'm sure there's an easier way of doing it, but what I did worked. So here goes. After rounding off the first half of the ball, I drilled and tapped it for 3/4-10 and made a rod to go in it for chucking to. Then I did the same process with the other side of the ball, but used 1/2-13 instead. Again, making a rod to fit.
I mounted it in an indexer on the mill and drilled the holes perpendicular to the axis created by the two threaded holes; one of these holes was also threaded to become the next indexing axis. After drilling the next set of holes (tapping 2 of them) I indexed it at 45 degrees one way, the 45 the other. 

I know that sounds confusing. You shoulda seen me trying to figure it out in autocad. It ended up being easier to do than it is to explain, but I still would do it different if I did it again.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 29, 2017)

Great work!  It should be a real hit at the next historical reenactment outing.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> Great work!  It should be a real hit at the next historical reenactment outing.



I was thinking if someone breaks in my house and I can't get to my pistol, this could put an end to the problem with 1 hit or I could just throw it at them.


----------



## grzdomagala (Mar 29, 2017)

Handle is way too short (or chain too long). "Ball of pain" should not reach where your fingers are... I know - films portray it other way but they use rubber spikes 
 In regard of ancient weapons i will trust this guy:  



He's pretty funny too


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

grzdomagala said:


> Handle is way too short (or chain too long). "Ball of pain" should not reach where your fingers are.



Considering that  fact that I am not a medieval weapons expert, and this wasn't intended to be an exact replica of anything, I'm not too concerned about the handle length or chain length. I don't plan on going into battle with it. It was a machining project. That's all.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

I need one to carry on my wheelchair when I go out . Only I'd add a wrist strap for me. Looks Kool YUPP I like it. Good job on the machining too.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 29, 2017)

grzdomagala

That video is a real hoot! Thanks. And I agree with you that the chain is too long or the handle is too short for any real battle. 
And Mach89, I don't think that thing is safe for anything. Vicious beast it is!   but very cool design.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks cool. Partial to a nice hickory axe or sledge handle myself. Much less chance of hitting your self, or unintentionally killing your attacker. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 29, 2017)

So what's next on your list? Rack? Cat 'O Nine tails? Iron maiden?    I always wanted a guillotine myself,  for watermelons.  A catapult would be fun too.
Mark S.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> So what's next on your list? Rack? Cat 'O Nine tails? Iron maiden?    I always wanted a guillotine myself,  for watermelons.  A catapult would be fun too.
> Mark S.


I've always wanted to make a trebuchet. Never really thought about making a guillotine. Good idea.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 30, 2017)

Mach89 said:


> I've always wanted to make a trebuche. Never really thought about making a guillotine. Good idea.



Trebuchets are very cool. The net is full of scale models from the very smallest to full size.


----------



## NortonDommi (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow, that looks great, nice work.
  Now did I mention about those politicians?.........


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice work on the flail! 
it would inflict heavy damage


----------

